# grabador de chasis



## Fairy Rox

¡Hola!
Quisiera saber si es correcto decir "chassis engraver" para un grabador de chasis. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Un "grabador" puede ser un engraver o un recorder, pero ninguno de los dos me parece encajar bien con "chasis".


----------



## Fairy Rox

mmm... And what would be the correct expression then?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

¿Qué es un grabador de chasis? Conozco el "chasis" como el armazón de un automóvil o el bastidor para placas fotográficas: ¿tiene otro sentido? Estos no parecen encajar con grabador.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, what is it? What does it do?


----------



## Fairy Rox

It is the machine used for "engraving" the ID numbers of the motor in some parts of the car.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Entonces diríamos algo como "serial/vehicle number marker".


----------



## k-in-sc

Is an engraver (probably a laser engraver) used to engrave VINs on auto chassis different in some way from any other engraver?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Yes, the mechanism is different although the results may be similar. The laser ablates the material, while other engravers remove it mechanically using a rotary cutter, a burin or the like. In my experience the usual term for performing this operation with a laser is "laser marking", although laser engraving would certainly be understood.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, actually what I was wondering is if there are engravers specifically for auto chassis, and if so, how they are different from general-purpose engravers.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

I think the engravers (markers) for a particular material are themselves pretty much the same, but they are configured or mounted to match the object to be engraved and are specific in that way.


----------



## Fairy Rox

Thank you guys!


----------

